# Oatmeal, milk & honey goatmilk soap & 1st CPHP soap



## AshleyR (Jan 3, 2009)

This is my first goat milk soap! I used 2tbsp. powdered goatmilk mixed in 1/3 of my water (2.25lb batch of oils). Added the lye water to the soap, then the goat milk mixture and about 1 tbsp. honey right after. I also added ground steel cut oats at trace, and an oatmeal, milk, and honey FO. Turned out great!







This is my first CPHP soap. I'm not sure if I did it properly because it came out looking an awful lot like plain ole CP soap! It was thick and chunky when I poured it in the mold after cooking, but it re-gelled in the mold and got a lot smoother. Can't even really tell it is HP. I scented this with a patchouli EO but it didn't come through very well. I ended up just grating it and making some pineapple scented soap balls out of it! (No pics yet, sorry!)


----------



## Lindy (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice - I love how they look and the wavy cut is totally cool!


----------



## digit (Jan 3, 2009)

They both look fab to me..................I really like the second one!!!

Digit


----------



## topcat (Jan 5, 2009)

Gorgeous soaps Ashley!  The first one looks absolutely perfect and the CPHP looks great too......why didn't you like it? :cry:   The wavy cut makes it stand out.  Still if it wasn't the result you were hoping for I guess rebatch was the way to go  

Please show us pics of your pineapple soap balls....

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree with the girls, they look fantastic. The oatmeal one is fabulous, that looks so great.
And yes, now that you've baited us we need photos of the pineapple soap too.....we won't forget....


----------



## Hippydippymom (Jan 5, 2009)

look great!


----------



## Deda (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful!  I love the first one, the color is so rich


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm so excited about these.... my soaps are really starting to turn out nice these days and I'm relieved. I have been doing a LOT of experimenting to get here!

topcat - there really wasn't anything wrong with the white rippled soap. The scent didn't stick (I used a really cheap EO) and I wanted to try soap balls, so I thought "why not!" 

I might take a pic of the pinapple soap balls today and post it!


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 5, 2009)

The GM is loverly!!!!


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 5, 2009)

They are both very beautiful!  Good photography skills too!


----------



## LomondSoap (Jan 5, 2009)

I love OM&H soaps, yours is fantastic and great pics too


----------



## mlj (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the look of the first soap...and adding honey and the steel oats is a nice touch.

Very pretty.

Mary Lou


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I appreciate all the comments!

The oatmeal milk and honey soap has turned a bit darker in the last couple of days. I'm wondering how dark it will get....

I just got a new camera (Nikon D80) so I'm practising taking pics!


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 6, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!  I appreciate all the comments!
> 
> The oatmeal milk and honey soap has turned a bit darker in the last couple of days. I'm wondering how dark it will get....
> 
> I just got a new camera (Nikon D80) so I'm practising taking pics!



Mine turned brown. You can see it here (scroll down):
http://tinyurl.com/8e8ub9

If you go to the beginning of that thread you can how it looked fresh cut, then the final brown color.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Your OMH looks FAB!


----------

